# What is your opinion on lectionary preaching vs. free text preaching?



## Jash Comstock (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you find that having a set text every sunday, as set out in the BCP or Revised Common Lectionary, is a good thing or a bad one? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## kelvin (Apr 3, 2012)

having a set text is a very good idea. however, in my opinion, i think it is better to preach through a book of the bible than to preach from a lectionary. my pastor once gave an excellent reason why he did not follow the christian calendar: because it seems to try to reproduce the jewish festival calendar. since galatians (and other pauline letters), hebrews, and the book of revelation teach that the old covenant has been done away with, i tend to agree with him. 

but perhaps i misunderstand what a lectionary is...does it follow the anglo-catholic year? if so then the above statement applies. if not then i wouldnt have much of an opinion on the matter.

(by the way, as i am new at this forum, i cannot seem to get my information to pop up with my name like everyone else does...can anyone tell me what i am doing wrong? is there some setting i have not clicked? let me know if you can read my info at the end of this post please.)

kelvin
deacon, pca
westminster standards


----------

